# I am considering relocating to Dubai, need help



## covertcode (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi everyone, 

I am 26 yrs old fluent in Spanish & English and I am considering relocating to Dubai primarily for work; having said that, I would like to know where to begin. 

For people that have relocated to Dubai from the Americas: 

Would you please help me understand some of the steps involved in my relocation and things I need to know/consider before moving? My goal would be to find an employer that will sponsor me, but don't know where to start. Any advice will be very much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Zakiyaa (Jul 22, 2010)

*Employment Agencies*

I am going to Dubai late november for two weeks to visit my friend. I will try to get the names of some really good employment agencies and i will let you know. What if your occupation?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Zakiyaa said:


> I am going to Dubai late november for two weeks to visit my friend. I will try to get the names of some really good employment agencies and i will let you know. What if your occupation?


There's a list of all of them in the Sticky - "Read before posting"...


----------



## Zakiyaa (Jul 22, 2010)

*I am NEWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW*

You know i am a newbie - play nice - where is this sticky thing you are referring too?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Bless....

We all were at one time!

There's a link (in green and underlined) on my post!

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## Zakiyaa (Jul 22, 2010)

*Thank you*

I appreciate your assistance and dont be a stranger.

Zakiyaa

We all were at one time!

There's a link (in green and underlined) on my post!

Oh, and welcome![/QUOTE]


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"My goal would be to find an employer that will sponsor me"_

That's the only way you can move here. You have to find an employer, he will then arrange the residence visa and work permit.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hello covertcode

As per previous replies read the stickes, that should help.

Also if you could clarify what kind of job do you do that would be helpful to give you more advice.


----------

